# My musings...will this work?



## dogdoc (Feb 3, 2006)

I currently have a TEK t5 HO 4x54w for lighting over my 75 gal tank. I have learned that that is quite a bit more light than it seems from just looking at the numbers. In fact if I run all 4 bulbs for more than 1-2 hours at a time, I start to have some issues with algae. The bulbs I'm using are a mix of Current USA 6500 and 10k.

So here's what I wonder. Could I use something like a colormax bulb in place of one or two of the current bulbs and get double benefits. IE, showing off colors of plants and fish better while not providing extra for algae, or will the extra light still cause trouble?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Giesemann Midday and Aquaflora bulbs will do what you are wanting to do.

Here's some places to get them:
http://www.horticulturesource.com/i...age/1?osCsid=f35f309e87111e1f423d16b829b49c2a

http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28_39_130&products_id=2791


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 3, 2006)

Maybe I'm not doing a good job of explaining, but I don't think we are on the same page. I'm not unhappy with the spectrum I have now.

What I'm thinking of is being able to run the full bank of lights without the plants or algae "seeing" the full effects of 4x54. And in the meantime if I could improve the looks of the plants and fish that would be a bonus.

I'm guessing that someone is going to tell me that algae will use whatever spectrum of light they can get and it won't really be possible, but a guy can hope.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

IMO, extra light is extra light and it will still cause trouble. Have you considered raising the lights above the tank some?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

.......


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi dogdoc

I did misread that you are wanting to run all 4 bulbs for a longer time. I believe many folks with 75g aquariums only run 2 bulbs most of the time and add a noon burst with the other 2 bulbs.

You mentioned a Colormax type bulb. That is what the Aquaflora bulb basically is. It enhances the colors as well as growing plants well. It is a pink bulb like this one: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13821+13827&pcatid=13827 I've read that Giesemann makes this bulb for Aqua Medic and then AM puts them in their own packaging.

Many people really like the Midday 6000K bulb. It enhances the colors as well too.

I know that the pink GE 9325K PC bulb doesn't cause hardly any algae in my aquarium that has one as the aquariums with 6700K and 10,000K bulbs can.

Wouldn't adding a pink Aquaflora bulb help you get closer to you goal?

Also raising them like jeff5614 mentioned will help too.

Left C


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 3, 2006)

Cool, that answers my question about the light. 

I really like the look of the bulbs you linked to. I wouldn't mind highlighting my fish a little more while continuing to keep my plants happy.

Are those bulbs somewhat equivalent to the GE 9325's. The GE's aren't available in T5 HO are they?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

The color spectrums of the Aquaflora and 9325K bulbs are very similar. I think that the Aquaflora has more color spike(s). I would post their color spectrums, but I can't log onto photobucket for some reason because of a recent upgrade. I'm not able to add any attachments for some reason too.

This is the best that I can do.
9325K: http://images.google.com/imgres?img...images?q=9325K+color+spectrum&um=1&hl=en&sa=N

Aquaflora - You have to scroll down some. The Midday is shown too: http://images.google.com/imgres?img...lor+spectrum&start=18&ndsp=18&um=1&hl=en&sa=N

I have some of the Aquaflora and Midday bulbs on order, but they are really taking their time getting here.

The 9325K bulbs are not available in T5HO.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi dogdoc

What have you decided?

Left C


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 3, 2006)

Well, at the moment, I'm sitting on my hands. My current bulbs are alright, and not overly old. When I get ready for some new ones, I'll probably get some of the aquafloras.


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 3, 2006)

What about the Aquamedic "plant grow" bulbs. I think I remember at one point in time they were not thought of too highly, but I don't know if that is still true. Didn't they go dim quickly or something along those lines?


----------

